# Face Powder Matte



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2006)

This sounds like loose blot powder... I'm intrigued.. Has anyone tried it? Lemme know your thoughts please


----------



## cipelica (Aug 19, 2008)

I also need opinion on this on. Help, please?


----------



## wannabelyn (Sep 22, 2008)

this one?

shu uemura | FACE POWDER MATTE

hmmmm i have it but i never realized it was kind of like a blot powder

the finish is quite matte and natural though i don't use the puff because i don't really like it, i use the MAC 187 brush.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

I love Shu's powders, they are very very finely milled and soft.  I have used this in the past and liked it - I used the colorless.  I currently used either BE Mineral Veil or MUFE Super Matte but would consider getting this again.


----------



## MadMunky (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been using the 'colourless' version of this for about 2-3 years now.  I don't wear foundation so I tend to put it on top of my moisturiser.  It usually comes with a puff but I use a large brush.

It's pretty good and it is colourless to a degree - my skin is light brown and I find that if I overload the brush, then it does give me a white-ish tinge.  But light application is perfect, and it does have the blotting effect.


----------



## swipesomegloss (May 25, 2009)

*Re: shu uemura Matte Loose Powder*

I love my shu uemura Matte Loose Powder in 5YR Medium Light! It's goes on smooth, never cakes, and pretty decent when it comes to oil control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The super huge tub is a big pro too! Check out my full review for more info.


----------

